# cai vs short ram in my xtrail



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

which would u guys perfer???


and is it true u can use the cai or short ram intake from a sentra ser?


now my question is have any of u guys done this??
was it easy to do?
any problems u came accross??

do u have any pictures??

is there a difference between the 00-03 ser intake and the 04-05 intakes???
thanx


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*CAI*

Hi Drags,
welcome to THE X-trail forum!

A) if your use the search & read a lot you will find answers ...

B) I have done both the CAI and Header (from HotShot)
Also on this board is "Terranismo" who also has those mods and much more.


Yes it is true that you can use the CAI kit and if you do not use the last bottom pipe you can relocate your filter and just use it as a ram air.

Also, I did order the kit from the sentra spec-V (after having taken all the sentra vs X-trail engine bay dimensions and they do fit with no problem.
(And I think there is no difference between 02-03 and 04-05 sentras apart from (perhaps) bracket improvements)

I prefer the CAI over the ram since the cai provides colder air from outside the engine bay and slightly better performance;
BUT if you go into dirt roads and pot holes with lots of water (after all we are talking about an X-trail) with a CAI there is the chance you will suck in water and if you do submerge then your engine is dead! Obviously there is less chance of doing this with ram air.

I am using the CAI at the moment and will probably switch to ram when winter comes again.

CAI is VERY easy to do (took me an hour).
You can find my pictures on CarDomain by clicking the link below.
Mind you I do not have my CAI pics there yet...

Later.




drags said:


> which would u guys perfer???
> 
> 
> and is it true u can use the cai or short ram intake from a sentra ser?
> ...


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

On the subject of Short Air Ram, I have heard that the Apexi Pod is the best. Anyone installed one or know any more about it. I can't fit a CAI due to the water ingress concerns and if I shield the SAR, it should perform ok.


----------

